# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Ищем попутчиков в Индию

## Вова25

Харе Кришна. Мы с женой собираемся поехать в Индию в ориентировочно в ноябре 2014 года. Ищем попутчиков. В группы паломников которые туда едут мы наверное не сможем попасть, во первых потому что не соответствуем критериям, а во вторых потому что это очень дорого. Гораздо дешевле самостоятельно ехать. Мы уже нашли где самые дешевые авиабилеты. В какое место пока не знаем точно. Может в Майяпур. Хотелось бы найти преданных (можно и непреданных), которые не привязаны к работе или еще к чему-то, может такую же семейную пару у которой пока нет детей. Мы пока ничего не соблюдаем но может там получится погрувшись в служение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Будьте осторожней с "дешёвыми" авиабилетами, тут на форуме уже писали, что преданным попадались очень хитрые мошенники. Напишите, что за авиакомпания?





> В группы паломников которые туда едут мы наверное не сможем попасть, во первых потому что не соответствуем критериям


Любопытно, что это за критерии?

В первую поездку лучше ехать с провожатыми, много проблем избежите. Как вариант, можете долететь, расселиться и питаться самостоятельно, а в путешествиях присоединяться к группам, предварительно договорившись с лидерами.

----------


## Вова25

Fly Dubai. Не думаю что авиакомпания может как-то обмануть. Критерии - их всего два вроде бы: это следование регулирующим принципам и повторение 16 кругов мантры на четках. Ну может кто-то уже ездил и едет во второй раз вот мы и избежим проблем тогда, ну даже если и первый раз то компанией лучше чем одним. Спасибо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Будет нелишним ещё раз напомнить паломникам:

----------


## Вова25

Я почитал отзывы об этой компании. Это реальная компания такая же как аэрофлот, только не русская

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я почитал отзывы об этой компании. Это реальная компания такая же как аэрофлот, только не русская


Да, через компанию не страшно, в фильме речь о мошенниках-посредниках. 


В поездке могут случиться разные неожиданности, хорошо их знать.  Мы однажды путешествовали по Индии и должны были делать пересадку посредством маленькой авиакомпании, и только за 2 дня нам сообщили, что они обанкротились.
Чудом мы успели вернуть деньги, но пришлось ехать поездом.

----------


## Caturmurti das

Уважаемый Вова25. Надеюсь вы английским владеете? Как я понимаю, вы первый раз в Индию? Настоятельно рекомендую пообщаться с теми, кто там уже был. Это поможет избежать многих трудностей.

----------


## Вова25

Английским владею немного. Мне тут говорили что особенно в Майяпуре да и в других городах русских уже больше чем не русских. Наши русские везде уже, так что не пропаду в этом плане. Сейчас в какую страну не поедь - везде русские.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Русских конечно немало, но все равно Вам как-то надо будет общаться по-английски в аэропорту, поезде, гостиннице, да и просто с продавцами в лавках и рикшами. Но если "владеете немного", то может и хватит, индусы говорят на упрощенном английском и сильно страются понять и быть понятыми  :smilies:

----------


## Вова25

По теме значит никто не хочет ответить

----------


## Дарья Салахова

У fly dubai есть одна плохая особенность - ваш багаж может с вами не долететь до Дели, а остаться в дубае...особенно для киевских преданных это стало большой проблемой на картику.

----------

